# [REQ] black / inverted menus[SENSE]...



## fixxxer2012 (Jul 31, 2011)

can anybody make black popup menus for sense roms like aosp has? the white menus look like crap IMO. ive tried to do this mod myself but cannot get the text to be white or grey.


----------



## fixxxer2012 (Jul 31, 2011)

so no one wants this mod?


----------



## villae81 (Aug 13, 2011)

"fixxxer2012 said:


> so no one wants this mod?


How did you try it?


----------



## fixxxer2012 (Jul 31, 2011)

villae81 said:


> How did you try it?


added the proper pngs to the framework but an xml edit is needed for the text.


----------



## villae81 (Aug 13, 2011)

Have you tried doing it from the kitchenkitchen


----------



## fixxxer2012 (Jul 31, 2011)

villae81 said:


> Have you tried doing it from the kitchenkitchen


you cannot edit xmls from the android kitchen.


----------



## villae81 (Aug 13, 2011)

"fixxxer2012 said:


> you cannot edit xmls from the android kitchen.


I mean change the pop up from there


----------



## fixxxer2012 (Jul 31, 2011)

so can any mod take this on? maybe make a flashable zip?


----------



## fixxxer2012 (Jul 31, 2011)

villae81 said:


> I mean change the pop up from there


its needs xml edits that i cannot do.


----------



## jdkoreclipse (Jun 16, 2011)

"fixxxer2012 said:


> its needs xml edits that i cannot do.


Xml edits are easy, except when you have to edit the color values, that is out of my expertise.


----------



## fixxxer2012 (Jul 31, 2011)

jdkoreclipse said:


> Xml edits are easy, except when you have to edit the color values, that is out of my expertise.


yeah i tried to no avail, im still looking for a dev to do this, ill donate.


----------



## monky_1 (Aug 26, 2011)

Cool.


----------



## fixxxer2012 (Jul 31, 2011)

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1213703

this is what id love to see ported.


----------



## dstu03 (Aug 2, 2011)

What ROM do you want it for


----------



## fixxxer2012 (Jul 31, 2011)

dstu03 said:


> what rom do you want it for


shifts3ns3_v1.3x


----------



## dstu03 (Aug 2, 2011)

I think I'm getting close I am aglow getting a couple fcs ill keep you posted


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

fixxxer2012 said:


> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1213703
> 
> this is what id love to see ported.


If this was available for any Sense ROM I'd love Sense much more.

Sent from my Thunderbolt running CyanogenMod 7 using the Tapatalk app.


----------



## fixxxer2012 (Jul 31, 2011)

dstu03 said:


> I think I'm getting close I am aglow getting a couple fcs ill keep you posted


if you pull this off ill donate. ive tried all day with some success but also i was breaking stuff with the rom, lol.

i was using this guide as well : http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1032667


----------



## fixxxer2012 (Jul 31, 2011)

Mustang302LX said:


> If this was available for any Sense ROM I'd love Sense much more.
> 
> Sent from my Thunderbolt running CyanogenMod 7 using the Tapatalk app.


yeah the white menus just bug me for some reason. id also love to be able to remove the am/pm but ive had no luck in trying that either, alot of .jar and services/xml's to edit.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

fixxxer2012 said:


> yeah the white menus just bug me for some reason. id also love to be able to remove the am/pm but ive had no luck in trying that either, alot of .jar and services/xml's to edit.


Yeah the white menus drive me nuts lol. Another + for AOSP.

Sent from my Thunderbolt running CyanogenMod 7 using the Tapatalk app.


----------



## bking_soda (Jul 20, 2011)

Fixxxer... You realize most of us on theory's shiftsense are running 1.4 and it appears that there is a 1.5 build I haven't flashed as well. Let's find black menus that work with the most recent. I'd love to have my black background sms back. Just my .02...


----------



## shadowpunx (Jul 16, 2011)

+10000 for this

You should have killed me, when you had the chance


----------



## fixxxer2012 (Jul 31, 2011)

bking_soda said:


> Fixxxer... You realize most of us on theory's shiftsense are running 1.4 and it appears that there is a 1.5 build I haven't flashed as well. Let's find black menus that work with the most recent. I'd love to have my black background sms back. Just my .02...


doesn't seem like any devs are interested in this. if someone can point me in the right direction ill keep trying to port this.


----------



## fixxxer2012 (Jul 31, 2011)

bking_soda said:


> Fixxxer... You realize most of us on theory's shiftsense are running 1.4 and it appears that there is a 1.5 build I haven't flashed as well. Let's find black menus that work with the most recent. I'd love to have my black background sms back. Just my .02...


yes and im updating to the v1.5 right now.


----------



## fixxxer2012 (Jul 31, 2011)

http://www.mediafire.com/?om4fm118dede1wi

this is what ive done soo far with the mod, it works but breaks the power/reboot pop up menu. if anybody wants to contribute please do. this zip should only work on SHIFTS3NS3_v1.3. do a nandroid before flashing. i worked on this all day yesterday and this is as far as i can go for now.


----------



## fixxxer2012 (Jul 31, 2011)

i also have a dev from the Dinc2 porting this mod for us. ill post when he's done.


----------



## dstu03 (Aug 2, 2011)

I got the mod working but its breaking damn near everything I don't know why yet


----------



## Bimmer323 (Jul 25, 2011)

This could get me to dare try sense one more time.......hopefully this will get ported.

Sent from my CM7 Mecha.....


----------



## fixxxer2012 (Jul 31, 2011)

dstu03 said:


> I got the mod working but its breaking damn near everything I don't know why yet


ive got a dev porting it, hopefully he can do it and ill post it here. thanks for the effort though.


----------



## dstu03 (Aug 2, 2011)

I tried a straight port the framework OS way to different


----------



## dstu03 (Aug 2, 2011)

I'm having a bit more luck but not ready yet


----------



## dstu03 (Aug 2, 2011)

How would you feel about this being an entire theme with status bar inverted


----------



## fixxxer2012 (Jul 31, 2011)

if you can pull it off i say go for it!


----------



## dstu03 (Aug 2, 2011)

"fixxxer2012 said:


> if you can pull it off i say go for it!


I think its gonna be the only way to make this work


----------



## fixxxer2012 (Jul 31, 2011)

dstu03 said:


> I think its gonna be the only way to make this work


hows this project going?


----------



## shadowpunx (Jul 16, 2011)

Just talked to adr, he said he can make this happen for us! Bamf is the shit

You should have killed me, when you had the chance


----------



## shadowpunx (Jul 16, 2011)

Bump...i'm still dying for this

You should have killed me, when you had the chance


----------



## Basis (Jun 15, 2011)

BUMP I'd love to see this also.


----------

